# Killington - 12/11/09



## Greg (Dec 11, 2009)

WoodCore and I are are just getting to Killington. Light snow falling...should be a good day.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2009)

Enjoy!  We expect updates throughout the day.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2009)

Just please no live, realtime updates about when mother nature calls


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 11, 2009)

you suck! but i hope you have a great day.


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2009)

Gondy. Reports of 2-3 at the top....


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice powder bumps on Great Bear last run. Creamy goodness.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2009)

You guys suck!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 11, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Nice powder bumps on Great Bear last run. Creamy goodness.



I thought you were a racer.  Leave the bumps your bump-miester sidekick.


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2009)

lunch. saw mrmagic in kbl. having a blast chasing woodcore around. he's a screamer. the groomers are silky smooth. powder bumps on powerline, highline and great bear. the wateas took some manhandling this morning. they like to charge. switched to the legends for the afternoon...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> lunch. saw mrmagic in kbl. having a blast chasing woodcore around. he's a screamer. the groomers are silky smooth. powder bumps on powerline, highline and great bear. the wateas took some manhandling this morning. they like to charge. switched to the legends for the afternoon...



which watea are you on?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> the wateas took some manhandling this morning. they like to charge. ...



?? didn't realize u got new ones..


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 11, 2009)

I also was unaware of the watea purchase.  What did you go with? 94?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2009)

Got this from Greg a little bit ago.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> which watea are you on?





gmcunni said:


> ?? didn't realize u got new ones..





deadheadskier said:


> I also was unaware of the watea purchase.  What did you go with? 94?



He got the 94.


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2009)

RsOTD: rime, powerline, great bear


----------



## reefer (Dec 11, 2009)

All right, who's sending him a Sugarbush picture to burst his bubble......................................
Sounds like a good day to be out at K also!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 11, 2009)

Live TR's deliver! 

drJeff....I may have a pic similar to what you didn't request.  :lol:


----------



## bigbog (Dec 11, 2009)

I can picture Greg in the lodge already....trying to talk the grooming crew into getting all that soft crap out of the troughs...


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> RsOTD: rime, powerline, great bear



check that. ridge run was rotd, no doubt! just sent brian a pic.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> check that. ridge run was rotd, no doubt! just sent brian a pic.



What about Mouse Trap, had some sweet bumps last weekend.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> check that. ridge run was rotd, no doubt! just sent brian a pic.





West Glade rocks!!!!    Glad your in the goods!!


steveo


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2009)

andyzee said:


> What about Mouse Trap, had some sweet bumps last weekend.



firm bumps. not great.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> check that. ridge run was rotd, no doubt! just sent brian a pic.



The ridge run pic didn't come through...

Here's what I got:





Woodcore on the left





Highline





Woodcore approves


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2009)

Stole this one from Facebook:


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> firm bumps. not great.



M. Trap was  way better thursday than friday, all that wind really did a number


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 11, 2009)

They say that good things come to people who are patient and today was my reward for doing just that. Although there have been a few opportunity's to get out and make turns this year I'm actually glad I opted to go out mountain biking instead because today ended up being one of the best first days on snow that I can remember in my 30+ years of skiing. 

Met up with Greg around 5:30 this morning and we headed north without incident arriving the KBL a little before 9am. Skies where mainly clear on the way up until we hit the  Ludlow area and then the snow showers began. Pretty much snowed on and off all day up on the mountain in varying intensities regardless it was cold!!! Pretty sure it didn't get much above 10f at the base and hovered around 0 at the top of the K1. A little shocking to the system after the balmy temps experienced this fall,  none the less was dressed properly and spent the majority of the day in comfort.

Despite the slow start to the season this year, the recent blast of cold weather and healthy dose of natural snow combined to produce some outstanding conditions today. Everything from silky smooth PP on the groomers to some sweet pow bumps on some of the natural snow trails. 

Greg and I put in a full day out on the trails and managed to log almost 20,000 feet of decent on a variety of terrain. None the less one hell of a way to start the season even if it's a few weeks behind schedule.

Here's some pictures......





































Great day for sure!


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> he got the 94.


yyyeaarrrrrrrr!, noice!


----------



## snoseek (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow! Amazing how you guys went from such a shit November to better skiing than around here. I am very jealous.

Oh and I'm on a 101, they are a versatile and pretty light line of skis. I like them


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 11, 2009)

Bring on the video Greg!!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2009)

*Vid*

Gonna take some time to finish uploading and process (an hour?), but here's a little vid:


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2009)

The Watea 94s are great skis. Solid on the groomers for a fat ski and I suspect they will be awesome in deep powder and spring slush (duh!), but man.....these things are hard chargers and I just couldn't get them to swing around in the bumps quickly at all. I opted for the Legends in the afternoon so I could more easily smear those messy quick turns I'm so famous for... :lol:

Watching WoodCore carve today was enjoyable and enlightening. It clearly demonstrated to me how technically bad of a skier I am. Off the groomers, he's just as capable in the pow and the bumps. 30 some odd years of skiing experience and it shows...

Great skiing with you, WoodCore! :beer:


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2009)

Sounds like a great day! I don't know how I missed this thread all day, but I'm glad I finally found it. Video still loading so I haven't watched it yet...


----------



## mondeo (Dec 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> He got the 94.


Cabrawlers, then Kryptons, then Twisters, now the 94s. Watch out for Greg to pick up a pair of Troubles in a few months, assuming I pick up a pair this weekend. :flame:


Greg said:


> The Watea 94s are great skis. Solid on the groomers for a fat ski and I suspect they will be awesome in deep powder and spring slush (duh!), but man.....these things are hard chargers and I just couldn't get them to swing around in the bumps quickly at all. I opted for the Legends in the afternoon so I could more easily smear those messy quick turns I'm so famous for... :lol:


Not only are they not all that quick (compared to bump skis, of course,) but they're _just_ wide enough to screw up my stance, my feet together means they're basically kissing at the tip. I'd love some mid-fats for shallow powder/powder bumps/trees days, the Wateas may get ugly if I try to charge in powder bumps. I had 'em out for about 4 runs yesterday before I switched to my Twisters, still waiting for a good powder day for 'em.


----------



## JD (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice boys.  WC, let'n'em run, but you missed Greg's air!?!  Look like wintah.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Gonna take some time to finish uploading and process (an hour?), but here's a little vid:



Looks like a really fun day!  Sure am glad I had to work instead of doing that... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Cabrawlers, then Kryptons, then Twisters, now the 94s. Watch out for Greg to pick up a pair of Troubles in a few months, assuming I pick up a pair this weekend. :flame:



Yes, you are my hero! Pretty sure I had the Cabs before I knew you though. Seriously, like you I base my gear acquisition mostly on user reviews and the Krytpons, Twisters and Wateas all get high marks.



mondeo said:


> Not only are they not all that quick (compared to bump skis, of course,) but they're _just_ wide enough to screw up my stance, my feet together means they're basically kissing at the tip. I'd love some mid-fats for shallow powder/powder bumps/trees days, the Wateas may get ugly if I try to charge in powder bumps. I had 'em out for about 4 runs yesterday before I switched to my Twisters, still waiting for a good powder day for 'em.



See if you can find a pre-2008 Dynastar Legend 8000. Still the most versatile ski I own and one I continuely go back to in a variety of conditions. Almost as good in the bumps as actual bump skis.


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2009)

JD said:


> Nice boys.  WC, let'n'em run, but you missed Greg's air!?!  Look like wintah.



Yes, I can't believe he missed that epic air. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Gonna take some time to finish uploading and process (an hour?), but here's a little vid:



What happened to the early 90s rock?  Nice choice on the music.  Soulshine is an awesome song and Warren Haynes is the $hit.

What was that narrow trail with the mini bumps early in the vid?  That looked fun.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> What happened to the early 90s rock? Nice choice on the music. Soulshine is an awesome song and Warren Haynes is the $hit.
> 
> What was that narrow trail with the mini bumps early in the vid? That looked fun.


 
Looks like Powerline


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> The Watea 94s are great skis. Solid on the groomers for a fat ski and I suspect they will be awesome in deep powder and spring slush (duh!), but man.....these things are hard chargers and I just couldn't get them to swing around in the bumps quickly at all. I opted for the Legends in the afternoon so I could more easily smear those messy quick turns I'm so famous for... :lol:



Rad ;-)

I didn't know you had picked up some Wateas. What length did you get? They do have a big turn radius. I liked mine this week in the chopped pow. You can force them into short turns, but they do like the mandatory GS turns and plowed nicely through everything when doing them.


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2009)

178


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> What happened to the early 90s rock?  Nice choice on the music.  Soulshine is an awesome song and Warren Haynes is the $hit.
> 
> What was that narrow trail with the mini bumps early in the vid?  That looked fun.



Gotta change it up for my jam band friends. :lol: Powerline, natural trail skier's left of Rime.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 12, 2009)

my god, what am i doing?  great vid greg.  i gotta get off my ass and get out there.  that was like a cold slap of reality to the face.  

wc, you rip dude.


----------



## reefer (Dec 12, 2009)

Very nice boys! Thanks for the report, pics, and vid.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 12, 2009)

nice... G, what camera u use? i think i read u got a new HD flip, was that it or is this old panny?


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> The Watea 94s are great skis. Solid on the groomers for a fat ski and I suspect they will be awesome in deep powder and spring slush (duh!), but man.....these things are hard chargers and I just couldn't get them to swing around in the bumps quickly at all. I opted for the Legends in the afternoon so I could more easily smear those messy quick turns I'm so famous for... :lol:


Heh! Definitely not the best bump skis. I ski completely different on my Atuas compared to the 8000s. I love charging hard on the Atuas. I suspect you'll find the Watea 94s nimble in powder if you want them to be. Definitely a quiver ski for the right conditions in the East.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 12, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> nice... G, what camera u use? i think i read u got a new HD flip, was that it or is this old panny?



Filmed with the Flip HD. Not much to that camera but easy use and shoots some decent video.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks like you guys had some fun....


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks like you had a great day.  Great song choice for the video, btw.


----------



## severine (Dec 13, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> Looks like you had a great day.  Great song choice for the video, btw.


OMG! Dude! Where have you been???


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 13, 2009)

severine said:


> OMG! Dude! Where have you been???



I thought you stalk me on facebook. At least Brian does.    Been busy with the baby, moved out to the island. Need to talk to Greggy Poo about changing my name now that NYC doesn't apply anymore.


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> nice... G, what camera u use? i think i read u got a new HD flip, was that it or is this old panny?



It was the HD Flip. A tad better quality than the Panasonic, but not eye-popping. No useable zoom either, but the thing is small and light...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> It was the HD Flip. A tad better quality than the Panasonic, but not eye-popping. No useable zoom either, but the thing is small and light...




Our Flip should be arriving towards the end of the week... just in time for the Sundown opening.


----------

